# Just for fun: Expressions that need to go away



## Ashermusic (Apr 12, 2011)

The whole " it rulez" and " it rawks" thing is getting as old as wearing a baseball cap on backwards. (I knew THAT should be over when I saw a middle-aged Kevin Costner wearing it that way in "Tin Cup.") 

Calling each other "Dude" regardless of gender or whether or not one has ever ridden a horse.

Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 12, 2011)

robh @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> Re: backwards baseball cap.
> About a decade ago, I discovered that there probably was a practical reason which started that trend. I was working outside, wearing a baseball cap and during a break started shooting hoops on a nearby outside basketball court. Well, wouldn't you know, almost every time I went up for a shot, I knocked my cap off. Turned it backwards and the problem was solved!
> 
> Rob



Yes but that hardly pertains to walking around in a mall


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all good.


----------



## bdr (Apr 14, 2011)

don't go there....


----------



## lux (Apr 14, 2011)

yo mate!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 14, 2011)

At the end if the day, we all need to think out of the box.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 14, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> At the end if the day, we all need to think out of the box.



ROTFL!

And the ever popular "The bottom line is that I have to look out for #1."


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Just sayin'.


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 14, 2011)

Whatever


I don't like this word at all. Makes me feel completely shut done. :(

It needs to go haha.


----------



## Lunatique (May 23, 2011)

Synergy. I fucking hate that word. Especially when corporate drones use it, or dumbass audiophiles use it.


----------



## Udo (May 24, 2011)

"Bringing Democracy to the world", when expressed by a US politician (until the US becomes reasonably democratic (again). It has become a blatant plutocracy over the past 3 decades!).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2011)

functionality


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2011)

verbalize


----------



## midphase (May 24, 2011)

Andrew's going to kill me for saying this but...

...can we please lose the whole "bro" thing?


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2011)

Duuuuuuuuuude!


----------



## George Caplan (May 24, 2011)

morons who use like every other fucking word


----------



## ontrackmusic (May 24, 2011)

I know, right?


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2011)

The new paradigm


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2011)

It's gone viral.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2011)

instantiate


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2011)

kudos


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2011)

How's that [ ] working out for you?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2011)

That is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Lunatique (May 24, 2011)

Can we add fashion trends to this list?

Pointy fucking shoes and babydoll dresses. You're not a fucking clown, so don't wear pointy shoes with 3-inch pointy toes that can literally poke someone's eyes out. You're also not a pregnant woman, so stop wearing clothes that puff out from the ribcage and make your waist look huge.

The worst thing is, when these idiotic trends take over, you couldn't find "normal" clothes anymore--every store just blindly follows the trend and stocks nothing else.


----------



## artsoundz (May 24, 2011)

awesome


----------



## NYC Composer (May 25, 2011)

Word. 

Yo, I'm out. Peace.


----------



## robh (May 25, 2011)

Sweet.

Rob


----------



## madbulk (May 25, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed May 25 said:


> How's that [ ] working out for you?



NO NO NO... this one stays.


----------



## madbulk (May 25, 2011)

Lunatique @ Wed May 25 said:


> Can we add fashion trends to this list?
> 
> Pointy [email protected]#king shoes and babydoll dresses. You're not a [email protected]#king clown, so don't wear pointy shoes with 3-inch pointy toes that can literally poke someone's eyes out. You're also not a pregnant woman, so stop wearing clothes that puff out from the ribcage and make your waist look huge.
> 
> The worst thing is, when these idiotic trends take over, you couldn't find "normal" clothes anymore--every store just blindly follows the trend and stocks nothing else.



No. Fashion is cyclical. Anything you don't like will go away a lot faster than "Yo. Ding Dong, yo."

And "Dude" is too useful to go, Jay. (per Rob Schneider)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77v_Q0mhbZU


----------



## Ashermusic (May 25, 2011)

madbulk @ Wed May 25 said:


> Lunatique @ Wed May 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we add fashion trends to this list?
> ...



Rob Schneider needs to go away also


----------



## madbulk (May 25, 2011)

Well, like Robert's babydoll dresses, the Rob Schneider thing takes care of itself.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 25, 2011)

SICK!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 25, 2011)

What part of [ ] don't you understand?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 25, 2011)

God bless the USA!

What's wrong with the other countries? Are they not worthy? It annoys me when I hear that, arrogant as well.


----------



## nikolas (May 25, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Thu May 26 said:


> God bless the USA!


God bless Azarbaitzan? Doesn't seem right really! 

I am VERY tired of actually hearing the word "LOL" when talking with someone on the phone, or in person. Disgusting... Honestly...


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 25, 2011)

nikolas @ Wed May 25 said:


> I am VERY tired of actually hearing the word "LOL" when talking with someone on the phone, or in person. Disgusting... Honestly...



Huh? I've never heard that other than on the internet, You mean people say LOL?


----------



## George Caplan (May 27, 2011)

going forward.

ffs.


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 27, 2011)

I don't mind when people write "ROTFL" but I really hate it when they do it in person.

Get off the floor. You're embarrassing yourself!


----------



## synergy543 (May 27, 2011)

Lunatique @ Mon May 23 said:


> Synergy. I fucking hate that word. Especially when corporate drones use it, or dumbass audiophiles use it.



Well, gee thanks. :oops: 

"EPIC"

My only consolation is that she's so pretty! And her language tickles me.

But in reality, its probably a "he" with a name like "Robert Chang" or something like that,... masquerading around incognito with his wife's picture. :mrgreen: 

Such is my luck... o=?


----------



## cc64 (May 27, 2011)

"Organic".

Always makes me cringe when people use this word to describe music or sound.


----------



## Udo (May 27, 2011)

"Hollywood sound".

Will probably be a derogatory term in the not too distant future anyway. :wink:


----------



## NYC Composer (May 27, 2011)

Udo @ Fri May 27 said:


> "Hollywood sound".
> 
> Will probably be a derogatory term in the not too distant future anyway. :wink:



Yep-probably at the very moment the Australian film industry becomes the predominant entertainment force in the world.


----------



## Lunatique (May 28, 2011)

synergy543 @ Fri May 27 said:


> Lunatique @ Mon May 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Synergy. I [email protected]#king hate that word. Especially when corporate drones use it, or dumbass audiophiles use it.
> ...



Hahaha, I forgot about your user name. o So why did you pick synergy anyway?

I can swap that avatar out to something much less appealing. Maybe my ugly mug? My cat? One of my paintings? None of them make me smile as much as my wife does though.


----------



## synergy543 (May 29, 2011)

Lunatique @ Sat May 28 said:


> synergy543 @ Fri May 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, I forgot about your user name. o So why did you pick synergy anyway?
> ...


Oh no, I was just kidding. Don't take her away, there are enough ugly mugs on the forum.  Its nice to have a refreshing one.


----------



## Lunatique (May 29, 2011)

synergy543 @ Sun May 29 said:


> But one does wonder about "Lunatique". Reminds me of Dark Side of the Moon. Of course were all lunatics for going into entertainment and real "nut cases" for those of us interested in art.



When I was younger, my online handled was Lunachild, which had double meaning--that I'm a creature of the night (I slept vampire hours when I worked as a comic book creator/writer/artist), since luna refers to the moon, and that I'm a bit crazy, which all passionate creative types are. As I got older, I was no longer a child, so Lunatique seemed more appropriate. I no longer sleep vampire hours (can't do that when you're married), but I still feel much more alive at night than during the day. :D


----------



## hbuus (May 29, 2011)

Get out of here!


----------



## synergy543 (May 29, 2011)

Hey hbus! "What's happening?"
(walking briskly on by...without the slightest intent of listening for an answer)


----------



## Lunatique (May 29, 2011)

"Whatever"

That makes me want to punch through a wall. It just reeks of disrespect and apathy.

"That's so gay" 

An entire generation sounds like ignorant and hateful morons when they use the word "gay" that way. The sad thing is, even growing up in the Bay Area, homophobia was still openly everywhere. In fact, the most offensive example happened when I worked at the San Francisco branch of The Good Guys back in the 90's (consumer electronics store), where during a company meeting, an Asian employee (some kid going to community college) used that phrase, and a gay co-worker immediate blew up and cussed him out. I couldn't believe how anyone living and working in San Francisco of all places could be that dense and insensitive.

And Katy Perry needs to be punched in the face for writing a damn song that feeds the fire of hateful ignorance.


----------



## Tod (May 29, 2011)

"The fact is"

you synergy543 and Lunatique are both

"In fact"

"Out to lunch"

"That's a fact".....


----------



## Tod (May 29, 2011)

"I'm just kidding"

"of course"


----------



## adg21 (May 29, 2011)

Steady on. "In fact" and "of course" are completely normal things to say.


----------



## Tod (May 29, 2011)

adg21 @ Sun May 29 said:


> Steady on. "In fact" and "of course" are completely normal things to say.



Aah, but "In fact" is used all the time and could we not think in stead of "varying degrees of possibility" or better yet "plausibility"?

Of course "of course" is used all the time too but actually I was just kidding around. :D


----------



## Dave Connor (May 29, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 24 said:


> kudos



Bingo! (No not "bingo" - that stays. I mean bingo on "Kudos" going away.)


----------

